# Show Mom's--what is involved?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We went to our first FFA show on Saturday. I live in a very small, tightly knit community and our town hosted the show. However, 

Even though we were hosting I saw alot more comradery in the other teams from other cities. There was one team that had animal print themes for their sheep blankets and another group where the moms all had matching "show mom" shirts. 

I stand to be in our local FFA for the next 6 years w/both our kids and I got to thinking....my friend and I (who also has just started her kids showing along w/mine) would both be willing to step up and start sort of a show mom group. We could offer shirts, hats for sale so that all the families could show the local FFA spirit. Of course funds earned would go to the FFA. 

Also there is a HUGE need in our local FFA for information dispersal. I went through heck and high water last summer just to try to find out how to sign my daughter up this year. I e-mailed, called and texted and FINALLY got an answer this september! I asked around town and the concensus was "yup, you gotta go through that-you are not the only one?!" 

We are in a rural area where LOTS of kids would want to show. I think as Moms we could put emphasis on getting info out there, maybe develop a facebook page where we could post the show pics to spark interest and to post the show calendars. I had to e-mail just to find out what time we needed to be at the fairgrounds this past week! CRAZY!

I think ALL of the FFA duties are dumped on the 2 teachers. They are busy teaching (they are wonderful by the way) and they both have families and the kids that show. I think they don't have time for the "extras" which I totally understand. 

Before I contact the teacher and present my ideas does anyone have any advice? What sort of things do groups like this do in your organizations? I am sure my town would follow right along and LOVE the "team spirit" this would add to our FFA.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

As an FFA member I have to say things are way different here! Our advisors do a lot, but I'm part of the oficer team and I view it from the other angle, we work so hard to get the word out with everything and we do have a facebook page. It is managed by the officers and it really is great. Also, we have a call list where each officer, advisor, or parent (whoever may be involved) has a group of peoples names and numbers on their list so we know eveyone knows whats going on. You could try to get things on the announcements at school also. We also have an alumni group that helps support us, and we have other things that I'm sure I'm missing...I hope this helps some. 
-sara


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Sara thanks-that does help! Yes, we definately need more "curb appeal" here  Information is key! We have a great FFA as it is, but with ease of information I wonder how big/great it could really be? onder: 

Just today my friend was telling me about a friend she has that has been frustrated because she has been trying to get info so she can enroll her son 
 I know what she is going through--lol!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's terrible that you have to go through all of that to get enrolled.. :GAAH: Another thing that I was just thinking of is every year we get a certain number of sponsers and we have an FFA calendar made with all of the events & birthdays throughout the year that we have scheduled listed on it. The front cover has a picture of all the oficers centered on it and then all the sponsors get to put ads on there. Every member gets one to look at!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

goatnutty that is an AWESOME idea!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I can get you more exact information on what we do if you are interested in that idea It seems to work really well for us!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, that would be great! I am going to make an appt. to speak with the teacher this week--to see where we can help and when we might could start! I am excited!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That is exciting, I think its great that your stepping in to try to help out!  Last year we had 27 different sponsors and they each paid $100( or $125 for new sponsors), we also take their business card and in return for there support we give them a few copies of the calendar, use their card to make an ad on the cover, and invite them to our banquet we host each April. You may have a different number and/or have a different $$ value you need to ask for depending on the layout & prices....but thats the basics. I hope you get a lot accomplished!


----------

